# Schecter Hellraiser Acoustic and Omen



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 23, 2012)

Omen Extreme Acoustic - Schecter Guitar Research

Hellraiser Stage Acoustic - Schecter Guitar Research

Thoughts? 

I hate the look of the hellraiser. Too much abalone


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 23, 2012)

The Omen looks pretty nice, better than the Hellraiser IMO.


----------



## Trespass (Oct 23, 2012)

I wouldn't trust either for their acoustic or pickup sound quality, especially for the money.

It's just fashion to match the other guitars in the series.

(Although I haven't played either)


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 23, 2012)

I like the Omen, the Hellraiser is cool but its way too 'flashy'


----------



## JStraitiff (Oct 23, 2012)

The hellraiser looks cool but i simply dont even bother with low end acoustic guitars. When it comes to acoustics you get what you pay for.

Also they have the hellraiser studio model, which from what i can see, the only difference seems to be a venetian cutaway rather than the florentine cutaway on the stage model.


----------



## BornToLooze (Oct 24, 2012)

The Hellraiser looks exactly like I figured it would. Which is stupid. But when I was 15 I probably would of had to have one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Oct 24, 2012)

Schecter makes acoustics now?...

Wow....I used to have a schecter, sold it because I wasn't a fan, but I will have to get around to checking these out at some point since I'm currently in the market for a new acoustic.


----------



## Eric Christian (Oct 25, 2012)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Omen Extreme Acoustic - Schecter Guitar Research
> 
> Hellraiser Stage Acoustic - Schecter Guitar Research
> 
> ...


 
My first thoughts based on their gaudy electric guitars are clunky fat necks with acoustically dead bodies plus terrible customer service.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Oct 26, 2012)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Schecter makes acoustics now?...
> 
> Wow....I used to have a schecter, sold it because I wasn't a fan, but I will have to get around to checking these out at some point since I'm currently in the market for a new acoustic.



They have made acoustics before, they just haven't really done anything in the recent past. The omen looks cool but damn that hellraiser is GAUDY for an acoustic....and this is coming from a guy who's main 6 is a Hellraiser


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Oct 28, 2012)

The woods just seems......ehhh....I agree with Eric Christian, they might be acoustically dead.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 28, 2012)

I thought the acoustics were gonna have the same body shapes as the electrics.


----------



## Bevo (Oct 29, 2012)

Interesting but.......no.


----------



## Fiction (Oct 29, 2012)

Even 14 year old Fiction would not of been a fan.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 30, 2012)

JStraitiff said:


> The hellraiser looks cool but i simply dont even bother with low end guitars. When it comes to guitars you get what you pay for.



Fixed 

Those are hideous (like every schecter I have seen, so no surprise)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 30, 2012)

I would way rather buy another Seagull. I wonder if people will actually buy these?


----------

